# best 2.1 channel sound card



## khong1010 (May 1, 2006)

these days sound cards are going crazy.. 7.1 channel, hd sounds.. blah. blah. blah.. 

I like to know whether i should just stick w/ motherboard sound card or get a quality sound card.  I have old 2.1 speaker and not planning to get any of those 5.1 or 7.1 channel speaker.  

Is there such thing as best 2.1 channel sound card?


----------



## The_Other_One (May 1, 2006)

Any of the new soundcards are multi channel or some sort...  There's nothing wrong with them or reasons why you couldn't use just 2.1.


----------



## DCIScouts (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, I'd just look for a good card with at least 5.1.  I've been looking at an Audigy2 card that seems to be very good, especially for the price.  It's a little bit older, but still very effective for current applications.


----------



## TheChef (May 1, 2006)

As the SPU technology gets better, they'll put on 8 channels to attract buyers. The best SPUs have 8 channels, and would produce the best 2.1 sound.


----------



## Beyond (May 2, 2006)

khong1010 said:
			
		

> Is there such thing as best 2.1 channel sound card?



depends on what you're using.

although 2.1 doesn't suggest you are, if you're using headphones, then YES, there are definitely better sound cards for your needs...


----------



## Jet (May 2, 2006)

Any of the Audigy series or even the Value Live! series would be a great addition.


----------



## khong1010 (May 2, 2006)

in fact, I already have sound blaster audigy 2 sound card. But I DONT HAVE INSTALLATION CD!!!..  Does anyone know where I could get the installation CD for the card?

I'm not a big gamer.. main use of soundcard is for music..


----------



## Beyond (May 2, 2006)

khong1010 said:
			
		

> I'm not a big gamer.. main use of soundcard is for music..



what kind of speakers/headphones do you have?


----------



## khong1010 (May 2, 2006)

speakld altec 2.1 speaker.. (dont know the model number)
headphone: sony.. headphone..


----------



## Motoxrdude (May 2, 2006)

khong1010 said:
			
		

> in fact, I already have sound blaster audigy 2 sound card. But I DONT HAVE INSTALLATION CD!!!..  Does anyone know where I could get the installation CD for the card?
> 
> I'm not a big gamer.. main use of soundcard is for music..


You just need the drivers. Check there website.


----------



## Beyond (May 2, 2006)

khong1010 said:
			
		

> speakld altec 2.1 speaker.. (dont know the model number)
> headphone: sony.. headphone..



if you consider yourself any kind of audiophile at all (if you're asking about sound cards then you must pay some attention to sound), then you should look into headphones.  for a lot less than what you'd have to pay for speakers, you could have a setup that would absolutely tear to shreds anything that you have now. 

audigy sound cards?  you don't need them... the only thing they're good for are movies and games.  

if you were to look into headphones, you could have a setup MUCH better than what you have now for about $100-150.


----------

